# Name 1 MAC Lipstick



## iqaganda (Jun 19, 2014)

Name one (only one, no cheating! ) MAC lipstick that comes in your mind after reading this.​ ​ If it goes on for more than 24 hrs, you can post 1 MAC lipstick's name per day.​


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 20, 2014)

Russian Red


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 20, 2014)

Heatherette Original


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 20, 2014)

Impassioned


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 20, 2014)

Snob


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 20, 2014)

Scanty


----------



## miladyjean (Jun 21, 2014)

Hug Me


----------



## MeJaneYouTarzan (Jun 21, 2014)

Ruby woo!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 21, 2014)

CDN


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> CDN


  What's CDN?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 21, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> What's CDN?


  Creme D' Nude


----------



## Chaki12799 (Jun 21, 2014)

St.germain


----------



## Jill1228 (Jun 22, 2014)

Heroine


----------



## Laineygurl (Jun 22, 2014)

Jubilee


----------



## Shellcat (Jun 22, 2014)

Creme Cup


----------



## nancydrew1981 (Jun 22, 2014)

Caliente


----------



## Kaidan (Jun 22, 2014)

Hue


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 22, 2014)

Candy Yum Yum


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 22, 2014)

GOTS


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy Go-Lucky


----------



## aboutalulu (Jun 24, 2014)

RiRi Boy!


----------



## lovingmakeup (Jun 24, 2014)

lazy day


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 25, 2014)

Viva Glam III


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds like noise


----------



## masucree (Jun 28, 2014)

Impassioned


----------



## kirstw91 (Jun 29, 2014)

Pure zen


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 29, 2014)

Heaux


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 30, 2014)

Up the Amp!


----------



## ddglitter06 (Jun 30, 2014)

Creme Cup!


----------



## Bronwyn (Jun 30, 2014)

ruby woo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Lady Danger


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 30, 2014)

Fixed on drama


----------



## SydVicious (Jul 1, 2014)

Flamingo.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 4, 2014)

Milan Mode


----------



## JulieDiva (Jul 4, 2014)

Kinda sexy


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 5, 2014)

Pillowtalk


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 5, 2014)

Yash


----------



## mimip63 (Jul 6, 2014)

Lovelorn


----------



## kirstw91 (Jul 7, 2014)

Betty bright


----------



## vita cooper (Jul 7, 2014)

mac red


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jul 8, 2014)

Coral Bliss


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

Russian Red


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 9, 2014)

Love goddess


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 11, 2014)

Plumful


----------



## Albicoccola (Jul 17, 2014)

Mehr


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 17, 2014)

Pure heroine


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Jul 18, 2014)

Show Orchid


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## Albicoccola (Jul 18, 2014)

Chili


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

Cyber


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 19, 2014)

Myth


----------



## Albicoccola (Jul 20, 2014)

Sweetie


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 20, 2014)

Flat out fabulous!


----------



## Albicoccola (Jul 21, 2014)

Creme in Your Coffee!


----------



## Albicoccola (Jul 22, 2014)

Naked Paris


----------



## Kaidan (Jul 27, 2014)

Mlle


----------



## danirose (Jul 27, 2014)

Syrup!


----------



## BrintsAngel (Jul 27, 2014)

Lavender whip (original1)


----------



## Albicoccola (Jul 27, 2014)

Twig


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 27, 2014)

Goddess of the sea


----------



## MissKate126 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ruby Woo


----------



## Albicoccola (Jul 28, 2014)

Patisserie


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Style Curve!


----------



## Albicoccola (Jul 29, 2014)

Archie Red!


----------



## je13h (Aug 2, 2014)

Playing koi. Praying it gets repromoted!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 2, 2014)

Lollipop Lovin


----------



## puppyluv2620 (Aug 2, 2014)

fleshpot!


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 2, 2014)

Bronx


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 2, 2014)

Myth


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 3, 2014)

Flat Out Fabulous


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 3, 2014)

Dark Side


----------



## Kaidan (Aug 3, 2014)

Girl Next Door


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 4, 2014)

Gladiola...  she's playing hard to get though


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 4, 2014)

Spanish Fly


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 5, 2014)

To The Future


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 5, 2014)

Double Shot


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 5, 2014)

Pink Nouveau


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 5, 2014)

Politely pink


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 6, 2014)

Up The Amp


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 8, 2014)

Hot gossip


----------



## crystalunicorn (Aug 8, 2014)

Burmese Kiss


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 8, 2014)

Viva Glam V


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 8, 2014)

Siss


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 9, 2014)

Heavenly Hybrid


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 9, 2014)

Myth


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 9, 2014)

MAC red


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 9, 2014)

Captive


----------



## crly (Aug 10, 2014)

Pure zen


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 10, 2014)

Red dwarf


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

Exclusive Event


----------



## emmxbee (Aug 11, 2014)

Plumful


----------



## Kaidan (Aug 11, 2014)

Fleshpot


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 11, 2014)

Crosswires


----------



## Kimber3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Crime cup


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 11, 2014)

Roxo


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 12, 2014)

Violetta


----------



## sandy25 (Aug 12, 2014)

Flamingo


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 12, 2014)

Made To Order


----------



## EnchantedOne (Aug 12, 2014)

Dodgy Girl


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 12, 2014)

Saigon Summer


----------



## baby22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Glam


----------



## Mumii (Aug 12, 2014)

The Faerie Glen


----------



## Kaidan (Aug 12, 2014)

Strawbaby


----------



## LIMON (Aug 12, 2014)

Please Me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

Sin


----------



## SerenLuv (Aug 12, 2014)

Heroine


----------



## IvoryLeague (Aug 12, 2014)

Please Me


----------



## bellaluv95 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a Bite


----------



## LIMON (Aug 13, 2014)

Dangerous to Shop


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 13, 2014)

Goes and Goes


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 13, 2014)

Girl about town


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 13, 2014)

Exclusive event


----------



## nmurray880 (Aug 13, 2014)

Blooming lovely


----------



## ramarose (Aug 13, 2014)

Creme Cup


----------



## Glamstylz (Aug 14, 2014)

Pink plaid


----------



## brendabee88 (Aug 14, 2014)

Blankety


----------



## PreciousD (Aug 15, 2014)

Pleasure Bomb


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 15, 2014)

Heroine


----------



## jessx3lippies (Aug 15, 2014)

Diva


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 15, 2014)

Lavender Jade


----------



## Aeris444 (Aug 15, 2014)

Sea Sheer


----------



## kgrade (Aug 15, 2014)

Dark Side


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 15, 2014)

kgrade said:


> Dark Side


  Love!


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 15, 2014)

My new love....amorous...


----------



## aeclectica (Aug 17, 2014)

toxic tale!


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 17, 2014)

Style it up


----------



## AvaSnow08 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lady Danger


----------



## Stringbean (Aug 17, 2014)

Orchidazzle


----------



## soulsista19 (Aug 17, 2014)

Marque


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 18, 2014)

Brave


----------



## nicolaxo (Aug 18, 2014)

Pretty Please!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Betty bright


----------



## GlitterBubble (Aug 18, 2014)

Mangrove


----------



## Kaidan (Aug 18, 2014)

Daddy's Little Girl


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 18, 2014)

Head in the Clouds


----------



## cherricandy (Aug 18, 2014)

kinda sexy


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 18, 2014)

Stringbean said:


> Orchidazzle


  Yes! I've never heard anyone else mention this one.  I still have a little bit of mine.


----------



## Stringbean (Aug 20, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Yes! I've never heard anyone else mention this one. I still have a little bit of mine.


I've been rationing mine in hopes of a re-promote! As far as purples go, it's definitely the most every day wearable imo


----------



## joty (Aug 20, 2014)

Modesty


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2014)

Heroine


----------



## Qbip (Aug 21, 2014)

Flamingo


----------



## bria2preshus (Aug 21, 2014)

Ruby Woo


----------



## rdr100 (Aug 22, 2014)

Cut a caper


----------



## milla_m (Aug 22, 2014)

*MAC Lollipop Loving* from Heatherette Collection


----------



## Liday (Aug 22, 2014)

Red Balloon


----------



## lovelyjubbly (Aug 22, 2014)

Patisserrie


----------



## Kaidan (Aug 24, 2014)

Venus


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 24, 2014)

Soft Pause


----------



## LanaBana (Aug 25, 2014)

Film Noir


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2014)

bria2preshus said:


> Ruby Woo


  Ruby Woo is my fav and go to red lipstick.


----------



## hansenhayley (Aug 25, 2014)

Morning Rose


----------



## spitfire (Aug 26, 2014)

angel


----------



## qleva (Aug 26, 2014)

DIva


----------



## nicolaxo (Aug 28, 2014)

Dreaminess


----------



## Gazou (Aug 28, 2014)

Rebel


----------



## Tierra Sade (Aug 28, 2014)

Velvet Teddy


----------



## Estelle94 (Aug 28, 2014)

Snob


----------



## Kaidan (Aug 28, 2014)

Honeylove


----------



## Gazou (Aug 29, 2014)

Fire Sign


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 30, 2014)

Vegas Volt


----------



## Queenesq (Aug 30, 2014)

Ravishing.


----------



## firelyon (Aug 31, 2014)

Syrup


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 31, 2014)

Dreaming dahlia


----------



## potophan (Sep 3, 2014)

Caliante


----------



## Gazou (Sep 4, 2014)

Love Goddess


----------



## kercha (Sep 4, 2014)

Tart and Trendy!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 4, 2014)

Taupe


----------



## cherricandy (Sep 5, 2014)

Creme cup


----------



## thelari (Sep 5, 2014)

DIVA


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 6, 2014)

Rebel


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 6, 2014)

Heartless


----------



## melinda (Sep 7, 2014)

Cherish


----------



## Elow (Sep 7, 2014)

Hue


----------



## sashmac (Sep 7, 2014)

Diva!


----------



## Spaceysno1girl (Sep 7, 2014)

Silly x


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 7, 2014)

Naked Bud


----------



## redmac (Sep 7, 2014)

lady danger


----------



## Klochette (Sep 8, 2014)

True red !


----------



## BrintsAngel (Sep 8, 2014)

Strong Woman


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 8, 2014)

BrintsAngel said:


> Strong Woman


  I missed out on this lipstick. I wish Mac would bring it back in this lifetime.


----------



## Gazou (Sep 8, 2014)

Deeply Adored


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 8, 2014)

Snapdragon


----------



## Lilow (Sep 11, 2014)

Love goddess


----------



## beautycool (Sep 11, 2014)

Creme d fleur. Sorry cannot spell it


----------



## beautycool (Sep 11, 2014)

Fluer de coral just found the  name of it  sorry


----------



## beautymarked70 (Sep 11, 2014)

cndy yum yum


----------



## BrintsAngel (Sep 11, 2014)

Playland


----------



## becky123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sweet and sour


----------



## 76beanie (Sep 15, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> Name one (only one, no cheating! ) MAC lipstick that comes in your mind after reading this.​  ​ If it goes on for more than 24 hrs, you can post 1 MAC lipstick's name per day.​


----------



## 76beanie (Sep 15, 2014)

B cup


----------



## Divinity (Sep 16, 2014)

Isabella Blow


----------



## purplerose88 (Sep 23, 2014)

RiRi Boy l/s


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 23, 2014)

Peach Blossom


----------



## stacibanks (Sep 23, 2014)

Riri boy


----------



## Madzia Lewa (Sep 24, 2014)

Candy yum yum


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 24, 2014)

Smoked Purple - can't get this one out of my head. I waaaant that lipstick! Now.


----------



## GlamourDaze87 (Sep 24, 2014)

Private Party


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 24, 2014)

GlamourDaze87 said:


> Private Party


  I don't think I've ever worn Private Party out the house since I bought it last year. Perhaps I should break it out.


----------



## Gianrenee123 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mac curiositease


----------



## ImACraftyNurse (Sep 24, 2014)

“Myself” Quote:Originally Posted by *iqaganda* 



Name one (only one, no cheating! ) MAC lipstick that comes in your mind after reading this.​ ​ If it goes on for more than 24 hrs, you can post 1 MAC lipstick's name per day.​


----------



## BrintsAngel (Sep 24, 2014)

Ronnie Red


----------



## Black-Star (Sep 24, 2014)

Pink Pigeon


----------



## Leiyah0I8 (Sep 24, 2014)

Velvet Teddy !


----------



## Blushing (Sep 25, 2014)

Patisserie


----------



## Stuckup makeup (Sep 25, 2014)

Ravishing


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 25, 2014)

Spitfire!


----------



## suzanards (Sep 27, 2014)

Angel


----------



## BrintsAngel (Sep 27, 2014)

Grey Friday


----------



## nadiaiman (Sep 27, 2014)

Yash


----------



## asate (Sep 27, 2014)

Modesty


----------



## AlbaMariaS (Sep 27, 2014)

Mehr


----------



## potophan (Sep 27, 2014)

Pink pigeon


----------



## ladya (Sep 27, 2014)

Watch me simmer ️


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 27, 2014)

Chili


----------



## lemonzest (Sep 28, 2014)

Captive


----------



## AlbaMariaS (Sep 28, 2014)

VG Nicki


----------



## krisny118 (Sep 29, 2014)

Lingering Kiss


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 29, 2014)

GLAM


----------



## AlbaMariaS (Sep 29, 2014)

Please me


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Reel sexy


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Sep 30, 2014)

Strawbaby


----------



## jderbys (Sep 30, 2014)

Viva Glam V


----------



## AlbaMariaS (Sep 30, 2014)

Pink poodle


----------



## Melbade (Oct 1, 2014)

Creme cup


----------



## denzi (Oct 1, 2014)

Faux


----------



## Leiyah0I8 (Oct 7, 2014)

Viva Glam III


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Oct 8, 2014)

Blow Dry


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 8, 2014)

Smoked Purple


----------



## BrintsAngel (Oct 8, 2014)

Heaux


----------



## AlbaMariaS (Oct 8, 2014)

Tanarama


----------



## DiondP (Oct 9, 2014)

Hang Up


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 9, 2014)

Honeylove


----------



## L281173 (Oct 10, 2014)

Girl about town


----------



## denzi (Oct 12, 2014)

Peach Blossom


----------



## Ninahita (Oct 12, 2014)

cherish


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 12, 2014)

Saint Germane


----------



## Jodylicious (Oct 20, 2014)

Vegas Volt


----------



## laurenchantment (Oct 20, 2014)

Myth!


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Oct 20, 2014)

Venus!


----------



## bwella (Oct 23, 2014)

Syrup!


----------



## isazohra (Oct 25, 2014)

diva


----------



## nadiaiman (Oct 25, 2014)

Yash


----------



## VaVaV0om (Oct 25, 2014)

fluid


----------



## Jodylicious (Oct 25, 2014)

Violetta


----------



## urbannique (Oct 25, 2014)

Russian Red


----------



## stacibanks (Oct 25, 2014)

Riri woo


----------



## isazohra (Oct 26, 2014)

CB96


----------



## AurelieD (Oct 26, 2014)

Jubilee


----------



## Ginger Bigoudi (Oct 26, 2014)

Frank'n'Furter


----------



## BrintsAngel (Oct 26, 2014)

Deeply Adored


----------



## isazohra (Oct 28, 2014)

Prolong


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 29, 2014)

Creme in Your Coffee


----------



## denzi (Oct 29, 2014)

Velvet Teddy


----------



## Laylay (Oct 29, 2014)

Creme de Nude


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Oct 30, 2014)

Fire Sign


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Oct 30, 2014)

Velvet Teddy


----------



## stacibanks (Oct 30, 2014)

Fashion revival


----------



## MACerette (Oct 31, 2014)

RiRi Woo


----------



## Jodylicious (Nov 1, 2014)

Up the amp


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2014)

Strange Journey


----------



## missindependent (Nov 2, 2014)

creme cup


----------



## Nancyrs619 (Nov 3, 2014)

Lady danger


----------



## TheLizzer (Nov 4, 2014)

Nouvelle Vogue


----------



## Minxie413 (Nov 5, 2014)

Dark Deed from Venomous Villains


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 6, 2014)

angel


----------



## mrswhite0125 (Nov 12, 2014)

Sin


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Pink pearl pop


----------



## BrintsAngel (Nov 13, 2014)

Feel My Pulse


----------



## Sailorfreak (Nov 18, 2014)

Potent Fig


----------



## geeko (Nov 19, 2014)

Heroine


----------



## MakeupMama (Nov 19, 2014)

prince noir


----------



## itskathleeeen (Nov 19, 2014)

Party Parrot


----------



## Veronika23 (Nov 19, 2014)

Myth


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 29, 2014)

Morning Rose


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2014)

Dark Side


----------



## Sylvian (Nov 29, 2014)

Kinda Sexy


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 29, 2014)

Kinky


----------



## BrintsAngel (Nov 29, 2014)

Riri VG 2


----------



## RockDiva (Dec 1, 2014)

Ravishing.


----------



## katerina91 (Dec 4, 2014)

Honeylove.


----------



## MissKate126 (Dec 7, 2014)

Brave


----------



## MadnessofMakeup (Dec 7, 2014)

Taupe


----------



## Socallmelovely (Dec 8, 2014)

Gunner! On its way to my house as I type!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2014)

Runner. it will be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## soleil91 (Dec 9, 2014)

Shanghai Spiceee


----------



## britneyfan4 (Dec 11, 2014)

Dressmaker, Dressmaker


----------



## Gazou (Dec 12, 2014)

prepare for pleasure


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 12, 2014)

No Faux Pas!


----------



## Jennyemm (Dec 15, 2014)

Heroine ️


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2014)

Jennyemm said:


> Heroine ️


  Heroine is love. I could not wait to get my hands on it this time last year and now I hardly ever wear it. Lol.


----------



## Jennyemm (Dec 15, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Heroine is love. I could not wait to get my hands on it this time last year and now I hardly ever wear it. Lol.


  Haha I'm on the same boat on that one. It was my first Mac lippie, and I fall in love with it all over again everytime I wear it, but I don't wear it nearly as often as I should.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2014)

Jennyemm said:


> Haha I'm on the same boat on that one. It was my first Mac lippie, and I fall in love with it all over again everytime I wear it, but I don't wear it nearly as often as I should.


  I actually prefer RiRi Boy over Heroine. Sometimes I will mix the two. I also prefer KVD's LUV over Heroine. The color is more intense.


----------



## matteattack (Dec 16, 2014)

Candy Yum Yum


----------



## shakinstevens89 (Dec 16, 2014)

Rebel


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 18, 2014)

shakinstevens89 said:


> Rebel :eyelove:


  Rebel is hot and is even hotter when mixed with Flat Out Fabulous in the middle.


----------



## skeeter62 (Dec 18, 2014)

Brave, my first one! Bought a sample from thebodyneeds.com


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 19, 2014)

Mehr, love this one!


----------



## unbelesprit (Dec 19, 2014)

Velvet Teddy. It's been my go to lately.


----------



## Auroras (Dec 20, 2014)

RUCKUS with Amplifited formula (It's an orange reddish with Matte Finish, very unique)


----------



## Auroras (Dec 20, 2014)

Ravishing is my FAVE Peachy!!!


----------



## Auroras (Dec 20, 2014)

Up the Amp is my only true purple lippie


----------



## AShinySquirrel (Dec 22, 2014)

Velvet Teddy!


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 23, 2014)

Quick Sizzle!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 23, 2014)

Verushka


----------



## pinkrosebeauty (Dec 24, 2014)

faux


----------



## jlampley (Dec 25, 2014)

Candy Yum-Yum


----------



## PraiseBastet (Dec 25, 2014)

Playland


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 26, 2014)

Enchanted one


----------



## SLovesBeauty (Dec 28, 2014)

Speak Louder


----------



## diegodior (Dec 28, 2014)

Mystical


----------



## HannahWintour (Dec 29, 2014)

Snob


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 30, 2014)

HannahWintour said:


> Snob


  I love Snob too.


----------



## jlampley (Dec 30, 2014)

Velvet Teddy


----------



## HannahWintour (Dec 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Verushka


  That was the best lipstick ever....


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Heaux!


----------



## jlampley (Jan 3, 2015)

Velvet Teddy


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 3, 2015)

Pleasure Bomb


----------



## MacGal81 (Jan 4, 2015)

Styled in Sepia


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 4, 2015)

Chatterbox


----------



## nc42 (Jan 5, 2015)

Velvet Teddy!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

nc42 said:


> Velvet Teddy!


  I love Velvet Teddy too. I have to use a lip brush when I use though.


----------



## thepupa (Jan 5, 2015)

Aloof


----------



## Pam Baptista (Jan 8, 2015)

Hug me =)


----------



## thepupa (Jan 8, 2015)

Hue


----------



## ceruleanc (Jan 9, 2015)

Kelly Yum Yum


----------



## beautyinactions (Jan 10, 2015)

Heroine!


----------



## thepupa (Jan 10, 2015)

Myth


----------



## beataat (Jan 10, 2015)

Girl about town


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 10, 2015)

Talk That Talk


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 10, 2015)

Pure Heroine!


----------



## Ode (Jan 11, 2015)

Velvet Teddy


----------



## missp25 (Jan 12, 2015)

Plum Pair (discontinued probably).


----------



## CCKK (Jan 12, 2015)

Sin


----------



## CCKK (Jan 12, 2015)

Lickable


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 14, 2015)

Bad Girl RiRi!


----------



## BrintsAngel (Jan 14, 2015)

Girl Next Door


----------



## RoseDSparkle (Jan 15, 2015)

Frank-N-Furter


----------



## KayB (Jan 18, 2015)

Gunner


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Jan 18, 2015)

Ruby woo


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> Ruby woo


  I love Ruby Woo.


----------



## Rebecca88 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ruby Woo


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 22, 2015)

Heaux


----------



## Bwachte (Jan 23, 2015)

Rockin' Rudi


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 24, 2015)

Lavender Jade


----------



## Greyeyedgal (Jan 25, 2015)

Peachstock♡


----------



## glambunctious (Jan 25, 2015)

Faux!


----------



## Mirella (Jan 27, 2015)

Ablaze


----------



## venenumletalis (Jan 28, 2015)

Syrup


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 28, 2015)

Dubonnet (my favorite to pronounce, assuming I'm doing so correctly... do-baugh-nay, yes?!) One of the only reds my super pale, cool toned self can pull off confidently!


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 28, 2015)

Chili


----------



## kkkelsp (Jan 29, 2015)

Pink Plaid


----------



## LickstickBandit (Jan 29, 2015)

Lavender Whip


----------



## NobodysBusiness (Feb 25, 2015)

Up the amp


----------



## preghiera386 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sweet experience


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 2, 2015)

Hug Me


----------



## iluvmibabies (Mar 6, 2015)

royal ball


----------



## iluvmibabies (Mar 6, 2015)

royal ball


----------



## sarahcm94 (Mar 6, 2015)

Saint Germain.


----------



## SparkleMum (Mar 7, 2015)

Brave


----------



## forlippylovers (Mar 7, 2015)

Flat out fab


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 11, 2015)

Lady Danger


----------



## makeupgator (Mar 11, 2015)

Styled in Sepia


----------



## Rebecca88 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mehr! I recently purchased this and it looks very good  with my skin tone, like whoa <3


----------



## tash13 (Mar 13, 2015)

VIVA GLAM 1... love love love


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 13, 2015)

Hoop lipstick


----------



## Tropchic (Apr 22, 2015)

Diva


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 25, 2015)

Heroine


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 25, 2015)

GoddessLyric said:


> Heroine


  Of course. ompom:


----------



## Zoeyxox (Apr 30, 2015)

Faux


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 30, 2015)

Dangerous


----------



## whatagem (May 3, 2015)

Pervette!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 3, 2015)

Acai


----------



## aestheticqueen (May 3, 2015)

dark side!


----------



## bluelitzer (May 4, 2015)

Pink Plaid


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Honeyflower


----------



## chocokitty (Jun 11, 2015)

Girl About Town


----------



## elinadesiree (Jun 12, 2015)

Lustering


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Acai


  Love, love, love Acai. It's the best next to Dark Room.


----------



## Auroras (Jun 14, 2015)

Ravishing


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

Syrup


----------



## Musadellemuse (Jun 15, 2015)

Ruby woo!


----------



## Ange66170 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ruby woo


----------



## Shay001 (Jun 20, 2015)

Snob


----------



## Erica53094 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sushi Kiss


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 17, 2015)

Craving


----------



## pixi (Jul 19, 2015)

Fashion City


----------



## mdez (Jul 20, 2015)

kinda sexy


----------



## Erica53094 (Jul 22, 2015)

pink plaid


----------



## poodle649 (Jul 25, 2015)

Cherish


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 27, 2015)

Rebel! First and foremost


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 27, 2015)

Plumful!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jul 27, 2015)

Pander me


----------



## lumaday (Jul 27, 2015)

Nouvelle Vogue


----------



## linmanu (Jul 27, 2015)

Faux


----------



## bubbubbbos (Sep 16, 2015)

Ruby Woo


----------



## CCKK (Sep 25, 2015)

Mocha- went to MAC counter to browse (LOL) and could not resist this one


----------



## Cindy95 (Sep 26, 2015)

Eugenie


----------



## Ange66170 (Sep 26, 2015)

Film noir


----------



## ThePaintedOwl (Sep 27, 2015)

Cosmo


----------



## Amneris (Sep 28, 2015)

Ruby Woo :eyelove:


----------



## BrintsAngel (Sep 29, 2015)

Up the amp


----------



## kat913 (Sep 29, 2015)

Chili


----------



## DiamondSky (Oct 5, 2015)

A Novel Romance


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 7, 2015)

Private Party


----------



## mistymorose (Oct 18, 2015)

Dubonnet


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 31, 2015)

I wish I could get my hands on Private Party. I'm in love with it all over again.


----------



## spanky 226 (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh I love me some "Tats" reminds me of Party Parrot


----------



## LayTheBeat (Nov 13, 2015)

Whirl


----------



## beauty21 (Nov 14, 2015)

Ruby Woo!!


----------



## LayTheBeat (Nov 14, 2015)

Whirl


----------



## romantic_vengeance (Apr 21, 2016)

Persistence


----------



## Erica53094 (Apr 24, 2016)

Brave


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 30, 2016)

Liquid Lurex, love the Dazzles!


----------



## Erica53094 (May 7, 2016)

Mehr. Lovvve it! So pretty??????


----------



## Blak_Lotus (Oct 6, 2016)

Twig   My favorite.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 8, 2016)

Salon Rogue. 
I need to dig this one back out again.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 15, 2016)

Gonna bump the thread... Troublemaker


----------



## sagehen (Dec 19, 2016)

Strip Me Down - I really liked this one. I love my bright colors, but I like the ease of using Strip Me Down.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 19, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Strip Me Down - I really liked this one. I love my bright colors, but I like the ease of using Strip Me Down.



Need to get my hands on that one... Anyway... Pink, You Think?


----------



## laralara (Dec 26, 2016)

pink packed


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 26, 2016)

Blueberry Fizz


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 4, 2017)

Persistence!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 4, 2017)

In My Fashion


----------



## Makeupforthetakeoff (Jun 30, 2017)

Heroine


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jun 30, 2017)

Hades Fire


----------



## Erica53094 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pretty Boy


----------



## hyperfluff (Jul 15, 2017)

Kinda Sexy


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 13, 2018)

Diva is my favourite mac lipstick shade. This is very lovely shade and great on all skin tones.


----------



## AngelBrit (Nov 20, 2018)

Candy Yum Yum


----------

